# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Cheapest live feeders in the twin cities?

## mainbutter

Well my hognose is proving to be a 'problem' feeder.

She takes live no problem, but I've only gotten her to take F/T twice out of eight attempts.

I'm thinking for a while I'm just going to give in to what she wants and feed her live.  I'd like to save some money and find somewhere cheaper than Twin Cities Reptiles if I'm going to feed live regularly.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know!  Thanks a ton.

----------


## LotsaBalls

I think Jill at leaping lizards is cheaper. (not her the feeders) She's in Burnsville. That's where I buy anyways. I saw this post as I was just planning on posting looking for a rat breeder local. I stopped my breeding of rats until I build a vented room for them. My wife hated the smell.

----------

